# Ambulances - Best and Worst



## dlkelleytn (Nov 13, 2004)

Just curious: Who made the best ambulance you have ever worked out of and why is it the best? On the other hand, who made the worst rig and what made it bad?

My best was Road Rescue. Units were solid and quiet although I believe the new Life Line units have them beat on both accounts but I haven't had a chance to work out of one yet.

Worst was by a company called REV out of Tennessee. Unit leaked and rear doors didn't close tight. Whenever we ran a call on a gravel road we would have to put the unit out of service, completely take everything out of the unit, and clean the dust out of it. Wonder why they are no longer in business? lol


----------



## GFD940 (Nov 15, 2004)

We have an '03 Road Rescue that I think has more miles going back and forth to the shop than from calls.  We have had problems with the multiplex electrical system.  They tout the benefits of no fuses or relays but its no fun when you have a patient on board and you can't even turn on the O2 because the on board computer burned up.

I have heard a lot of good things about Lifeline and Excellance.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 15, 2004)

Our private ambulance company uses Marque Ambulances for the entire fleet.

BLS Use the Type II Squad II

ALS Use the larger "Mods".

I have no real complaints.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Nov 21, 2004)

The best for me was the 1991 extended box and chassis Horton I transported a 750lbs woman and drove 25 more miles without an alternator.

the worst is the 2003 Marque Brigadier. It was used as a critical care team bus but had no pick-up, was always out mechanical or electrical, and had issues when you least wanted them.

I once broke down with a V.A.D.  Patient. Lost all engine power. Thank goodness for the 7.5kw generator on the truck. If not for that, we would have been f*cked with the lawsuits.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 21, 2004)

We exclusively use Marque for our fleet.  Our oldest ambulances, a from 2001 arent in the best of shape.  In fact, they're almost never used.

I think if everyone had the money they would be going with Hortons.  I'm not sure they make sense in private EMS though.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Nov 22, 2004)

Both of our rigs are from Leader Emergency Vehicles. They're just down the road from us, and have built most of the Type II ambulances in the area (for AMR and most of the other private companies). In fact, our old RA41 (which is now RA241) is one of the examples on their website. They're also the local Horton dealer.

I think most of the Type IIIs in the area are either Hortons or Road Rescues.


----------



## rescuecpt (Nov 22, 2004)

My FD has a Horton/Ford E350.  It's nice, but a little bit small, and considering our long transport time (30 minutes) it's sometimes a tight fit when we're working a full code.

The Ambulance Corps uses PLs.  I LOVE the PLs, they're roomy, have limited problems (considering we usually have at least 10 calls in a 24 hour period), and the storage compartments are laid out in a way that makes sense.


----------



## Jon (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Nov 22 2004, 06:14 AM
> * My FD has a Horton/Ford E350.  It's nice, but a little bit small, and considering our long transport time (30 minutes) it's sometimes a tight fit when we're working a full code.
> 
> The Ambulance Corps uses PLs.  I LOVE the PLs, they're roomy, have limited problems (considering we usually have at least 10 calls in a 24 hour period), and the storage compartments are laid out in a way that makes sense. *


 gimme a HORTON. HORTON, HORTON, HORTON.

Well, if it's new, I'll take a Wheeled Roach, or even an AEV - AEV does make nice, no frills minimods, and they beat the heck out of a type 2 - more room in back, inside and outside.

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 12, 2005)

Best-Horton-heavy duty-last for a long time-very few electrical problems-box and truck are on seperate electrical systems, local ford garage can fix the problems, sold more commonly, easy to find a horton dealer, cares about customer service, company HQ will check up on problems, cabinets are steel/aluminum framed, and facades are bolted on, lots of compartment space. 

Worst-Marque-Cheap construction-parts fall off-plywood used in too many places-compartments poorly planned-do not build to buyer specs (leave out details) such as the one we spec'd out, was delivered about 16" short of spec. 16 inches is alot when it comes to compartments and inside cabinets-entire ambulance runs on a computer, both the box and the truck when one goes it all goes, cannot be fixed by a ford garage, has to go back to dealership, dealerships are hundreds of miles apart, not easy to get a question answered, require many calls to get someone to call you back, compartment facades are stuck on w/ carpenters tape. 

Both units were spec'd the same, Horton always was able to fill the order to spec, any problems we had a face to face meeting, planned by them, delivered by a company sales man who answered any questions in his introduction to the unit. brought refreshments w/ them in their suv, including cases of mugs, shirts, hats, jackets, pens, calendars... left a hand written note w/ his home phone number in case we had any problems "anywhere, anytime". Sat down and talked w/ the crew for three hours about anything from the ambulance to "old times", was friendly, vists often to see if we had any problems, sends us a christmas card. 

Marque made changes w/ out any notice, didn't call till it was ready, couldn't get any info b/c nobody returned calls, sent a RV sales man to deliver it, didn't know anything about ambulances period. Gave us the keys, waited silently in his car while the sales guy had us sign a check, left w/ out any words being said. Left a business card w/ an email address for the company HQ. Was offered coffee, and snacks; said "No way". Got out as quick as possible. Never heard from them again, until they wanted it for a trade show. Wouldn't even give us anything in exchange, like fill up the fuel tank...

Horton used an ambulance for a trade show once, delivered a brand new replacement, helped us move the equipment, bought lunch, stayed and admired our antique truck, helped me put the hose on it...

Horton becomes like a member of the family when you buy from them...

Marque is like the red-headed step child...


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2005)

I LOVE Hortons. They are great trucks, still good 10 years later without problems.

As I said, a New Wheeled Coach or AEV is ok for transport, but I can't see EVER specing out anytihng other than a Horton. With Privacy Glass windows. Keyless entry keypad. More Strobes and LEDs than any 3 other ambulances. do I need to continue????


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 13, 2005)

We just got two new PL's... we've had three "sets of twins" in the past 5 years or so... we are included as the center picture on the PL ad that is currently running in Fire News, and we were named "PL Ambulance of the Month" and received embroidered ball caps (woohoo!).  I love the new rigs, they're huge, with the ALS/CPR seat on one side and crew bench on the other.  They've got a lot of other great features too that just make so much sense!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 15, 2005)

That's something I forgot to add... We've had hortons since the 70's, only bought the Marque b/c our salesman switched companies and offered us "the deal of a lifetime. We would normally pay from 120,000 to 140,000 for a Horton. Supposedly The unit we bought from Marque was cheap, for 129,000.00 I personally think we were charged for an longer Type III, that was showed to us as a Demo. Somewhere we got ripped. Supposed to have this huge compartment for our all of our aux stretchers, and a large bench seat storage thing for our mass casualty kits.

It didn't have these. In fact the whole storage area under the bench seat is fuses and the AC. The panel where the fuses should be is obstructed by the captain seat, and 10" smaller than it should have been. Our EPI Kit, and ALS Boxes would have gone in there. We barely had room on our Marque Type 1, for what the state required... The horton could hold three times the state requirement, and more.

COUGH-RIPOFF-COUGH.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 15, 2005)

Maybe there was a reason your salesman was not longer working for Horton?  h34r:


----------



## MMiz (Feb 15, 2005)

We exclusively use Marque, and I don't think I can really comment on them, only because I really don't work enough to know the ins and outs and their performance limitations.

I was reading another forum and it was amazing to read about all the problems people had with ambulances, including Hortons.  Some people swear by ambulance X, others refuse to step foot inside one.

I guess only time will tell how they hold up, our oldest unit is from 2001, and its only used as a backup.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Feb 15 2005, 03:11 AM
> * Maybe there was a reason your salesman was not longer working for Horton?  h34r: *


 The company he worked for was no longer selling ambulances, they were selling  Hearses, RV's, and transport vans.


----------



## possum (Apr 10, 2005)

WhleedCoach We just got a new one and it is the best one we ever had..  www.whleedcoach.com


----------



## SCEMT-B (Apr 10, 2005)

Worst one is my current one, AEV. The company bought it used and referbished  :huh: The doors don't close tight and the engine decideds it wants to die out on you while waiting at traffic lights.

Best one so far has been Leader. Could run it all day and night and not have one problem with it.


----------



## possum (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Feb 16 2005, 02:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Feb 16 2005, 02:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Feb 15 2005, 03:11 AM
> * Maybe there was a reason your salesman was not longer working for Horton?  h34r: *


The company he worked for was no longer selling ambulances, they were selling  Hearses, RV's, and transport vans. [/b][/quote]


----------



## Phridae (Apr 11, 2005)

No love for "Wheeled Roach."  As far as I'm concerned, they're cheap.

Med-techs. Now those stand the test of time.
Road Rescue is not so bad either.


----------



## dlkelleytn (Apr 12, 2005)

I would like to get some feedback from agencies who have experience with Marque Ambulances - good, bad, or otherwise.

We are considering adding them to our product line but would like to hear some comments from the field.

Feel free to email me privately if you don't want your comments posted.

Thanks!!!


----------



## MMiz (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlkelleytn_@Apr 12 2005, 07:52 AM
> * I would like to get some feedback from agencies who have experience with Marque Ambulances - good, bad, or otherwise.
> 
> We are considering adding them to our product line but would like to hear some comments from the field.
> ...


 Our company exclusively uses Marque III ambulances.

We use their Type II for BLS, and the larger mods for ALS.

Our oldest rig is from 2001, and it barely gets used anymore.

I can't really comment on how they perform compared to other vehicles, but I think generally they're average, maybe a bit above average.

I know you're probably looking for a lot more, but because I've only driven Marque, I really have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## emtchicky156 (Apr 12, 2005)

We have two fords and an 01 international. I'll take the fords anytime. The interanational has more room in the back but is a rough ride and too big for certain areas we cover. We used to have two huge "bumps" right before you get to the  hospital if you hit those going over 30 and werent holding onto anything you went flying. They have since been fixed thank god.


----------



## Jon (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Apr 10 2005, 11:51 PM
> * No love for "Wheeled Roach."  As far as I'm concerned, they're cheap.
> 
> Med-techs. Now those stand the test of time.
> Road Rescue is not so bad either. *


 Wheeled Roach makes nice workhorse TRANSPORT rigs... they have huge vaccum potential when used in a pre-hospital / emergent setting...

They also are VERY pretty when new, but due to inexpensive construction and parts, they show wear more readily then "better" rigs (like HORTON  ).

Never worked in a road rescue - cant say anything.

AEV - My Squad JUST got a re-chassis F350 back from AEV, and we've been AEV only for 5 or 10 years now. Inexpesive "wal-mart" style rigs - off the shelf availible and pretty durable. Not the best, and NO WHERE CLOSE TO WORST. I really want the horton-style electronics control panels, as opposed to the big switches for everything.

Anyway...


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2005)

Worst: MedTech.. That damn red logo flashing on the console pisses me off when I'm trying to concentrate.


----------



## Jon (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Apr 12 2005, 09:04 PM
> * Worst: MedTech.. That damn red logo flashing on the console pisses me off when I'm trying to concentrate. *


 Myself and PaRescue had a medtec as "our" truck. The Medtec logo seemed to throw PVC's :lol:  Once it went asystolic.   :lol: 

I didn't know what setting to defib the truck at, so I just did CPR on the console and we got a rythym going   


Jon


----------



## Phridae (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Apr 13 2005, 09:01 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Apr 13 2005, 09:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Apr 12 2005, 09:04 PM
> * Worst: MedTech.. That damn red logo flashing on the console pisses me off when I'm trying to concentrate. *


Myself and PaRescue had a medtec as "our" truck. The Medtec logo seemed to throw PVC's :lol:  Once it went asystolic.   :lol: 

I didn't know what setting to defib the truck at, so I just did CPR on the console and we got a rythym going   


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Thats great.
Reminds me when another amublance provider around here had one of their rigs die in the garage. They had another amublance from another provider try and jump start it. "Clear!" they all shouted before attempting to start the dead truck. The messed around with a few other things to try and get it started. Then "started an IV", or pluged it in. After a little while, the doc in the ER came out to see what was going on. Then he called it.   :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Apr 13 2005, 10:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Apr 13 2005, 10:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great.
Reminds me when another amublance provider around here had one of their rigs die in the garage. They had another amublance from another provider try and jump start it. "Clear!" they all shouted before attempting to start the dead truck. The messed around with a few other things to try and get it started. Then "started an IV", or pluged it in. After a little while, the doc in the ER came out to see what was going on. Then he called it.   :lol: [/b][/quote]
 I unscrewed the panel over the console, and cut the wires. Little did I know that also affected the lights behind the switch labels. But after a while you memorize the imporant stuff so it doesn't matter. They fixed it twice, I said "Those damn mice"... They installed locks on the panel... so I just started to pull the fuse before my shift, and lose it during the course. Eventually they switched us to the rig w/ out power steering so I stopped doing it.  :angry:


----------



## emtd29 (May 7, 2005)

We run all type III PL Custom / Ford E-450's where I'm at


----------



## Chimpie (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29_@May 7 2005, 08:24 PM
> * We run all type III PL Custom / Ford E-450's where I'm at *


 Welcome to the group.  Now tell us who you are and "where you're at".


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

Ambulance # 47 (35W from 1991 to 1994) 1991 Chevy C30/Southern with a HO 454, 14 Bolt Posi rear with 4.11:1 gears. Grabbed air on Eastern Parkway and Utica Avenue in front of a Deputy Chief.    She was the fastest and most comfortable ride I ever had.

Diesel wise: Ambulance #259 a Ford F350/Wheeled Coach with a 7.3 ltr TD. Kinda a dog off the line, build quality was OK, but not as nice as Southern or Horton.

Worst ride ever was #441 a 1987 Chevy C30/Southern with the air ride suspension. The whole box would shift on every bump!  :angry:


----------



## KEVD18 (May 17, 2005)

aevs are great becasue their cheap, they last a long time and theyre put together well. downsides are theyre cookie cutter, just enough space for req stuff and nothing else. a great no frills truck, but nothing more

most agencies cant afford to spec out their own hortons, althoug we'd all like to


----------



## rescuecpt (May 17, 2005)

Not sure where we got our Horton from... almost 10 years old now, and tiny - the stretcher release mechanism had to be altered to make it short enough so we could close the doors... lol.

I like our custom PL's at the Corps but after what happened to the one in Riverhead on 5/3/05, I dunno....


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

Isnt 2-12-5 a '93 Horton?!?!?


----------



## rescuecpt (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 17 2005, 02:00 PM
> * Isnt 2-12-5 a '93 Horton?!?!? *


 I think it's a 97.  I've been begging for a new one, or ANOTHER one, what with our long round trips to HH, and the fact that they ignore you once you get there and end up spending forever transferring care, but noooooo....  you know the mentality out there.


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 17 2005, 03:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 17 2005, 03:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 17 2005, 02:00 PM
> * Isnt 2-12-5 a '93 Horton?!?!? *


I think it's a 97.  I've been begging for a new one, or ANOTHER one, what with our long round trips to HH, and the fact that they ignore you once you get there and end up spending forever transferring care, but noooooo....  you know the mentality out there. [/b][/quote]
 but it's a horton... that's what is important....


Jon


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 17 2005, 03:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 17 2005, 03:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 17 2005, 02:00 PM
> * Isnt 2-12-5 a '93 Horton?!?!? *


I think it's a 97.  I've been begging for a new one, or ANOTHER one, what with our long round trips to HH, and the fact that they ignore you once you get there and end up spending forever transferring care, but noooooo....  you know the mentality out there. [/b][/quote]
I was out of there by '95...mebbe a little earlier so 5 cant be older than that.

I do not miss NYC or Long Island much...Centereach a GREAT deal...but the rest of the Island was not my thing. 

When I went HH, I would find a stretcher, transfer the patient and start to walk out...thats when I got attention. USB is worse. JT Mather had a nurse who asked me why we brought a patient to her hospital @ 3:30am who suffered from pancreatic cancer that was affecting his insulin production. He presented AMS but that was remidied by 25G of D50....I told her we liked to kidnap patients out of a sound sleep and drop them off out of our catchment to liven everyone's evening.   ...nope do not miss Metro NYC EMS at all.


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 17 2005, 06:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 17 2005, 06:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was out of there by '95...mebbe a little earlier so 5 cant be older than that.

I do not miss NYC or Long Island much...Centereach a GREAT deal...but the rest of the Island was not my thing. 

When I went HH, I would find a stretcher, transfer the patient and start to walk out...thats when I got attention. USB is worse. JT Mather had a nurse who asked me why we brought a patient to her hospital @ 3:30am who suffered from pancreatic cancer that was affecting his insulin production. He presented AMS but that was remidied by 25G of D50....I told her we liked to kidnap patients out of a sound sleep and drop them off out of our catchment to liven everyone's evening.   ...nope do not miss Metro NYC EMS at all. [/b][/quote]
 So ECC is yet another one of RescueCpt's cronies????

Along with alex and Medic03


----------



## rescuecpt (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 17 2005, 08:11 PM
> *So ECC is yet another one of RescueCpt's cronies????
> 
> Along with alex and Medic03*


ECC is the older brother of someone I grew up with - he just stumbled upon our little haven here by coinkydink.  

Alex and Medic03 are here because I told them to.


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 17 2005, 08:11 PM
> * So ECC is yet another one of RescueCpt's cronies????
> 
> Along with alex and Medic03 *


 I am the crony of NO ONE!  :blink: 

Posted that gem in the wrong thread...   So I corrected myself and shared the love here too.


----------



## emtd29 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+May 7 2005, 11:35 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ May 7 2005, 11:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin-emtd29_@May 7 2005, 08:24 PM
> * We run all type III PL Custom / Ford E-450's where I'm at *


Welcome to the group.  Now tell us who you are and "where you're at".   

[/b][/quote]
I'm me. LOL 

I'm currently in Nassau County, NY, ( yup, Lawn Guyland )
and run with a volly FD based EMS company that does approx 2500 calls a year 
( bet you can't guess which one...)
(and NO, it ain't Long Beach )


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29_@May 21 2005, 09:40 PM
> *
> I'm currently in Nassau County, NY, ( yup, Lawn Guyland )
> and run with a volly FD based EMS company that does approx 2500 calls a year
> ...


Yeah, baby, another Long Islander... I think that makes 5 or 6 now.  

Not Jericho, right?


----------



## ECC (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29+May 21 2005, 09:40 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtd29 @ May 21 2005, 09:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm me. LOL 

I'm currently in Nassau County, NY, ( yup, Lawn Guyland )
and run with a volly FD based EMS company that does approx 2500 calls a year 
( bet you can't guess which one...)
(and NO, it ain't Long Beach ) [/b][/quote]
 Manhasset Lakeville?


----------



## emtd29 (May 22, 2005)

Nope, not Jericho

Nope, Not Manhasset-Lakeville 

anyone else??

Where are all you other  Long Islanders from??


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

All Suffolk...   I ride in Eaton's Neck (north of Northport) and Commack.  ECC used to be from Eaton's Neck, then Centereach.  Medic03 rode in East Northport, now he works for Commack and University Hospital @ Stony Brook.  EMTAl works for North Shore, Wading River, and vollies at Commack.

There are a few others, Mineola I think for one... can't remember the rest.


----------



## ECC (May 22, 2005)

Now I am livin the good life in Colorado...working 10 days/month!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 22 2005, 09:12 PM
> * All Suffolk...   I ride in Eaton's Neck (north of Northport) and Commack.  ECC used to be from Eaton's Neck, then Centereach.  Medic03 rode in East Northport, now he works for Commack and University Hospital @ Stony Brook.  EMTAl works for North Shore, Wading River, and vollies at Commack.
> 
> There are a few others, Mineola I think for one... can't remember the rest. *


 Shoot, I meant EMTAl vollies at Riverhead.  Commack on the brain... I wish EMTAl vollied at Commack.    Then I'd get to see him more than once a year!


----------



## emtal233 (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 22 2005, 10:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 22 2005, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@May 22 2005, 09:12 PM
> * All Suffolk...  I ride in Eaton's Neck (north of Northport) and Commack. ECC used to be from Eaton's Neck, then Centereach. Medic03 rode in East Northport, now he works for Commack and University Hospital @ Stony Brook. EMTAl works for North Shore, Wading River, and vollies at Commack.
> 
> There are a few others, Mineola I think for one... can't remember the rest. *


Shoot, I meant EMTAl vollies at Riverhead.  Commack on the brain... I wish EMTAl vollied at Commack.    Then I'd get to see him more than once a year! [/b][/quote]
 Is that an invitation...or I could just buff jobs in Commack...  


Emtd29 you must ride with syosset fd right......


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

Syosset runs 2500/year?


----------



## emtal233 (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 23 2005, 03:17 AM
> * Syosset runs 2500/year? *


 Just a guess, I see those guys at syosset hospital alot....or maybe even great neck, I'm just pulling nassau depts out my arse......


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

Gotcha!    I have been off the Island for more than 3 years now...I am getting the impression from Rescuecapt that things have changes quite a bit since my departure.


----------



## emtd29 (May 25, 2005)

Nope Not Syosset  ( they only run about 1900 calls a year )

Somebody mentioned Great Neck... Nope Not there either but you're close

Come to think of it, whoever mentioned Manhasset Lakeville was close too

This is fun making you all guess where I'm at!!!!   LOL


----------



## ECC (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29_@May 25 2005, 09:07 PM
> * Nope Not Syosset  ( they only run about 1900 calls a year )
> 
> Somebody mentioned Great Neck... Nope Not there either but you're close
> ...


 Da Road Runners?

If not, are you in the 8th Battalion?

Otherwise I am guessing Roslyn...


----------



## emtd29 (May 26, 2005)

Nope, Not Roslyn

 But, very close

8th Battalion??  you bet!!!


as a matter of fact, the Road Runners are our Drill team!

So, therefore, Given that...

 I must ride with:

 Port Washington


http://www.pwfd.com


----------



## rescuecpt (May 26, 2005)

Ahhh.... Port Washington... I spend a good chunk of my year there, because two of my clients are on Harbor Park Drive.


----------



## ECC (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29_@May 26 2005, 08:05 PM
> * Nope, Not Roslyn
> 
> But, very close
> ...


 What, you think I pulled Road Runners out of my butt or sumptin? My old man was witht the Minutemen in the late 60's-70's. I had a friend or 2 in PWFD...what a coinkidink!


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

My reply never made it to the main board...to the top we go!


----------



## Snotrocket (Aug 30, 2005)

Huge fan of demers.  Check it out tell me what you think.

Demers Ambulace


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2005)

Nah... HORTON!


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 31, 2005)

The new Demers look like friggin space ships on wheels. I dont know how the overall design of the "Millenium" line is going to go. Most EMTs and Medics I know prefer the big boxes.

Our local squad uses Truama Hawks, but I think the new one they bought last year is a Horton. Its pricey, but from what I understand its well worth it considering the quality and durability you get.

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2005)

as for Space ships.... AMR has 2 different ideas for "Safe Ambulances" apparently they are working with AEV... see their site for pictures:

AMR Photos

Jon


----------



## Medic_Civ_Def (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey, 

Our ambos are all ford tansits!! 2.5 diesel!! Most uncomfortable journey EVER in the back!! Been sick myself SEVERAL times!

From my point of view, (Never seen most of the above mentioned ambo's up close), the renault master ambo van, is a nice job!


----------

